# So Much for Ammo Shortages



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

I was recently given a small gift card to a local gun store. I was only enough to buy two boxes of ammo (50 rounds each), but while I was there, I noticed that they had ammo in stock in every major caliber... it was even on sale (10% off). 

Ammo shortages may be coming, but I haven't seen the post-election shortages that I thought there would be...


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

The closest LGS to me had more than 10K rounds of Lake City 5.56 M855 on the floor and "plenty more out back". The rest of their shelves were full as well.
If there is a shortage, it looks like our local shops planned ahead


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

whoppo said:


> The closest LGS to me had more than 10K rounds of Lake City 5.56 M855 on the floor and "plenty more out back". The rest of their shelves were full as well.
> If there is a shortage, it looks like our local shops planned ahead


After the last one I simply started rolling my own and get better loads too.


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

I am seeing the same. Either there won't be one, or Manufactures planned ahead and ramped up production and now they have a surplus. I've been going to Dicks sporting goods every weekend since the election just to get 100 rounds of Winchester target loads for trap shooting. They have been about $5 a box of 25 since then and they have plenty. I am not hording it and I plan on shooting it when the stars align with my coworker (who entered me into a trap and skeet league with him) to go shooting.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

There wont be one. Those places online that are posting shortage and out of stock are just BS-ing everyone so that they can sell it at higher price when they pretend like they have stock again. This past weeks are like crazy fully stocked at walmart which is a rare sight. So if the prices is right buy up. do what you gotta do. But dont buy into all those hype. Also it is always a good practice to just sotck up a few extra box eveytime you go buy ammo so that on rainy days you have a good supply of them.


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

Agreed.



armyguy said:


> There wont be one. Those places online that are posting shortage and out of stock are just BS-ing everyone so that they can sell it at higher price when they pretend like they have stock again. This past weeks are like crazy fully stocked at walmart which is a rare sight. So if the prices is right buy up. do what you gotta do. But dont buy into all those hype. Also it is always a good practice to just sotck up a few extra box eveytime you go buy ammo so that on rainy days you have a good supply of them.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

There has been a little bit of a run on ammo here but nothing like the Aug 2008-2009 run we saw a few years back. I would say that business has been brisk but there aint exactly a shortage either. Some stuff is just a little hard to find on shelfs on a consistent basis thats all.

Personally I try to buy a little something each payday to sock away thats difficult to reload cheaper than I can buy it. At the first hint of a run on ammunition though and I will be down at my local gun store stocking up on additional powder and primers just in case there is an extended drought. I aint about to get caught wanting again!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I buy very little factory ammo. Though I do watch trends, I haven't seen any thing to warrant concerns over a shortage.


----------



## Rockyriver (Nov 16, 2012)

armyguy said:


> There wont be one. Those places online that are posting shortage and out of stock are just BS-ing everyone so that they can sell it at higher price when they pretend like they have stock again. This past weeks are like crazy fully stocked at walmart which is a rare sight. So if the prices is right buy up. do what you gotta do. But dont buy into all those hype. Also it is always a good practice to just sotck up a few extra box eveytime you go buy ammo so that on rainy days you have a good supply of them.


My Walmart in NC is bare bones, except for some of the least popular hunting rounds.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

I went to one this evening in Georgia and it is stock full. they have everything except for Tula .223

Perhaps people in Georgia dont buy ammo much. Or that they buy lots so out walmart are stocked up more. The few I have went to recently are quite stocked. 

The thing is I only see that online places are out of stock but not local stores. So I just think the people selling online are pretending to be out of stock. Cuz everytime i get an email now it is that they have some back in stock for higher prices.

Also there really is no rush for ammo. If you live thru early 2009 you will understand what i mean. I see none of that.

There seems to be an ammo shortage because there are actually a lot more people buying firearms in recent months. I dont know if people are preparing for 2012-12-21 or what not. Also it is the holiday season so there are more people buying firearms which is normal. Just so happens the election is during the holiday season. When people buy new firearms they also buy lots of ammo to go with it cuz they will go to the range and shoot the brand new firearm.

Also it is just the nature of capitalism to raised the price by hyping people to create a fake demand. Just go to the gun shows and you realized that handguns prices are ridiculous higher for no reason. I think if people are thinking of getting a firearm right now, should just wait till..... say summer time next year when prices level back out.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Since the first ammo scare was induced my savvy dealers and manufactures I think they over estimated their markets and now we have a glut of ammo. I am getting bulk (1000+) buys at least 25% cheaper now than I did 2 years ago.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

The pickings in many of the Walmarts I have been in lately have been pretty slim, but ammo is available. It just might be in the more expensive boxes instead of the more economically priced loads your accustom to. All in all it has been pretty mild compared to what I would have thought it would be. Most of the shoratges I have seen has been in 7.62x39, 5.56, 9mm, 40 S&W or 45 ACP. Other than that the shelves have been pretty well stocked.

When our Lord and Savior (as Jamie Fox proclaimed him to be...)Obama was re-elected I thought for sure there would be a run on guns and ammo that would make the drought of the last election look like bus fare!!! I will still be laying on the stocks hard and heavy for a while, especially in reloading components. While I have more than enough I dont wanna risk being caught short.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just picked up a couple of presses, now I need small pistol primers, which are as scarce as hen's teeth locally. I can order online, but the hazmat is a deal breaker on a small quantity


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Correction, I can't find small pistol online , even with a $27.50 hazmat up to 50#


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

The panic over the impending shortage has been entertaining to say the least. According to the gun forums it should be in full force right now - we should be fighting each other at the counter to get the ammo we want. The last time I looked for ammo the shelves were overflowing with options. Gander mountain has tables piled with ammo boxes of all calibers, Walmart's shelves were fully stocked, and the prices have been stable or in some cases getting lower.

If it actually happens, I will gladly eat my words - but to me it just seems like more BS to whip people into a panic.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My GunSmith has primers for $4.15 @ 100, or $37.50 @ 1000

ETA-I found CCI $35 a 1000 at a closer shop


----------



## jimdanos (Nov 8, 2012)

No shortages locally. I reload everything I shoot.


----------



## Hardknocks24 (Nov 8, 2012)

In Oklahoma at the stores ammo is becoming a hot deal it goes faster the fuel.


----------

